

Ask HN: What to do with me@ spam? Gmail inefficient - Serene

	I am getting enormous amounts of e-mails from scammers  - always different domains and keywords, common theme is malicious links and addressee: 
Examples:
me@tartar.correct933.com
me@mail.jokesws.net
me@artyv3s.com
me@snipmands.com
me@buzzbox.stylionab.com
me@ldap.adjustfast.net 
Subjects vary from gift cards to job offers.<p>Unfortunately, gmail spam filter is useless. I've already added hundreds of domains tremendously slowing down my e-mail. I can't create a general filter - as  google thinks that "me" in the address means it should be placed in my inbox. It even started to delete all my messages after one of my filtering attempts. Google customer service is not responsive. I am thinking about migrating to another mail service, but maybe somebody could suggest something better?  Thanks for your help.
======
ghurlman
You must be marking your spam incorrectly, at least not in the way that the
gmail devs imagined. I get a _ton_ of "me" spam, having never hidden my email
address and not changing it for 10 years, but they _always_ end up in the spam
folder. (added my personal domain to gmail back in 2006)

For as long as I've used gmail, I've just hit the "mark as spam" button, never
blocked individual domains. Apparently, YMMV.

------
Serene
I always hit "Report Spam", works for everything except me@s i have no
problems with my personal domain, but if e-mails are addressed to my gmail
account in me@ list that fails.

